

Building Cocoa apps with Common Lisp becomes a tad easier - uros643
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.lisp.openmcl.devel/6817

======
insect
If you're interested in developing OS X applications with a lisp, you should
check out Nu — <http://programming.nu> — It's a Cocoa-native language built on
the Objective-C runtime, that's flavored somewhat like Common Lisp.

Additional info:

● A talk by the gentleman who created Nu, Tim Burks, talking about why he did
so: <http://www.viddler.com/explore/rentzsch/videos/13>

● The Google Group for Nu: <http://groups.google.com/group/programming-nu>

● The source (Apache License) on Github: <https://github.com/timburks/nu>

~~~
catch23
I've developed stuff on Nu before, it's magically easy compared to other
language binding frameworks for Cocoa. I still use nutest as a testing
infrastructure for projects that use exclusive objective-c.

------
malkia
There is an interresting development (but haven't checked it lately) for using
Cocotron (Cocoa clone) for Windows for ClozureCL.

What's really cool, is that while Objective-C Win32 applications written with
Cocotron must be compiled under OSX (using gcc-mingw tools), this allows you
to write them under Win32, because it uses the produced DLLS (AppKit.dll,
Foundation.dll) and you communicate with lisp with them.

There is one thing to note - ClozureCL has 32-bit and 64-bit executables, but
for some reason the 32-bit produced ones do not work on 64-bit.

That might be fixed already, I have to check again.

------
frr
My first option for developing Mac apps with lisp would be Lispworks
<http://www.lispworks.com>

